# My 400whp TT dyno



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

Today's 104 oct dyno 26psi boost falling off to 24psi up top.
No timing pull @ 25 deg up top.








The car








Engine bay



_Modified by Wolk's Wagon at 8:00 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (Wolk's Wagon)*

sleeper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif like it....lower it


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_sleeper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif like it....lower it 

I'm actualy sporting the stock 5 spoke wheels right now, even more sleeper.








It's on sport springs now and that's plenty low enough for me. 
I'm all go & no show.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

what set up are u running with ?? what turbo ?


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

Impressive


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

mod list?
...also i hate u lol


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (FOXRCNG11)*

Nice numbers!..... try to dyno AWD next time... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (giacTT)*

glad you worked through some of those initial issues congrats


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (FOXRCNG11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FOXRCNG11* »_mod list?
...also i hate u lol

x2


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

Mods.....
Built 1.8L motor, Pauter rods, 9.3/1 stock pistons, AEB ported head, Supertech valves & springs
APR Stg3+ hardware kit
GT3076 turbo swap
Unitronic 870cc software.
APR 3" Turbo back with two additional resonators, highflow cat, and suitcase muffler
S-Bend Stg4 clutch
Quaife ATB up front
Peloquin ATB out back
Haldex sport controler
25mm RSB
Eibach sport springs /w Bilstien damps


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

im a noob but is something different with the pcv system? looks different to me and i dont know why... 
how much do you have into it? about 7ish?


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (FOXRCNG11)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is your GT 3076 set up ? , waste gate ? , and do you stil use APR exhaust mani.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (artur vel 2 hoot)*

Great #'s for that boost!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (TTurboNegro)*

Ah the ever generous dynojet








Still nice numbers and hella sleeper style haha.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (Murderface)*

Looks awesome! nice going. got any pics of the exhaust underneath?


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Looks awesome! nice going. got any pics of the exhaust underneath?

Not realy, but I do have the original APR Y pipe I can swap for the suitcase muffler, and I'm gonna try that next week.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (FOXRCNG11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FOXRCNG11* »_im a noob but is something different with the pcv system? looks different to me and i dont know why... how much do you have into it? about 7ish?

FOXRCNG11, just to help you out I put some rough numbers next to Wolk's mod list. These prices do not include labor.

$3100 Built 1.8L motor, Pauter rods, 9.3/1 stock pistons, AEB ported head, Supertech valves & springs
$6400 APR Stg3+ hardware kit
$1200 GT3076 turbo swap
$900 Unitronic 870cc software.
$1500 APR 3" Turbo back with two additional resonators, highflow cat, and suitcase muffler
$850 S-Bend Stg4 clutch
$750 Quaife ATB up front
$750 Peloquin ATB out back
$900 Haldex sport controller
$200 25mm RSB
$650 Eibach sport springs /w Bilstien damps
$17,200 Total estimated according to the current list. I'm sure there are misc. items missing like injectors, bearings, head gasket, water pump, timing belt, tensioner, thermostat, head bolts, flywheel, LSD install kits for front and rear, wastegate, valve springs and even more that is not listed.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (RonN)*

Owch!!
Where is the Mastercard punch line?



_Modified by Wolk's Wagon at 10:49 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (RonN)*

the suitcase is where i lost boost. i'm curious if you see the same.


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Your log is a bit of a disater, torque is only 100 at 3krpm. This torque/power curve would be good for the 1/4mile but is it driveable?
I hit 260ftlb at 3k with a remap and have been thinking about a big turbo but the lag is putting me off.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (freegeek)*

You can get an upgraded k04 from Blouch and a few other places (thread discussion: K04-033) and I happen to know a place to get a hi-flow mani for the transverse 02x housing
 






Even stockish psi would show double-digit hp gains (and no I don't mean 11hp







). Very little lag compared to BT, only viable bolt-on turbo upgrade for the 225, but you should probably get rods...


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (freegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freegeek* »_Your log is a bit of a disater, torque is only 100 at 3krpm. This torque/power curve would be good for the 1/4mile but is it driveable?
I hit 260ftlb at 3k with a remap and have been thinking about a big turbo but the lag is putting me off.

A disaster? Are you English man by nature? Sounds like something my cheeky British cousin would say.
Sure there is lag compared to stock turbo, but more than 2X the stock Hp more than makes up for it. When you mod cars there is always a trade off.
When you are racing or driving aggresively where is the tach when you finish you up shift, that's right it is above 5,000 rpm so the 3k Tq is sort of mute issue especialy with the ultra short gears in these cars.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_
A disaster? Are you English man by nature? Sounds like something my cheeky British cousin would say.
Sure there is lag compared to stock turbo, but more than 2X the stock Hp more than makes up for it. When you mod cars there is always a trade off.
When you are racing or driving aggresively where is the tach when you finish you up shift, that's right it is above 5,000 rpm so the 3k Tq is sort of mute issue especialy with the ultra short gears in these cars.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Our gears are friggin short.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (RonN)*

while 400 is more than you need to be happy...I feel youbshould you be getting a more power from ported AEB and intake
I made 365 Awhp with same turbo on 93 octane and 25 psi and stock everything..... Should be around 400 awhp on race gas and 30 psi


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*

are these still your custom cams? I thought I remember reading you had cams made or something.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

I would NEVER run a modded K04. never have i heard of happy results. also, if you've seen the impellar shaft...........it's tiny and not going to handle more than it was sized for. 
you want stock spool and more power? get a GT28rs! and don't be fooled by some saying their K04 puts out as much power.


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_Mods.....
Built 1.8L motor, Pauter rods, 9.3/1 stock pistons, AEB ported head, Supertech valves & springs
APR Stg3+ hardware kit
GT3076 turbo swap
Unitronic 870cc software.
APR 3" Turbo back with two additional resonators, highflow cat, and suitcase muffler
S-Bend Stg4 clutch
Quaife ATB up front
Peloquin ATB out back
Haldex sport controler
25mm RSB
Eibach sport springs /w Bilstien damps

Does the stage 3 APR kit include their intercooler? if so did it bolt in with out major modifications?


----------



## AMU (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (TTurboNegro)*

lol


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (AMU)*

Definitely some nice numbers. 
You have the springs and retainers, rev it out a bit next time take it out to 8k and some change.
Also you will benefit majorly from some cams up top. That should be next on your mod list. 
As far as the person comparing tq at whatever rpm....last time i checked, we dont go through turns and such at 3k or whatever rediculously low rpm you mentioned. Anyone that knows what they are talking about is concerned about "Usable Powerband". And this car definitely has a huge usable powerband. These are some great numbers for the car and its nice to see someone getting a 3076 spooling right. 
I do however have a couple quick questions. What exhaust housing do you have on the car? What traction issues have you run into? With all your diff work and haldex controller? How has the feel of the awd system changed? Have you upgraded the Rear Sway yet? Did you install the set up or have someone else do it?


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (AudiTToR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTToR* »_Definitely some nice numbers. 
You have the springs and retainers, rev it out a bit next time take it out to 8k and some change.
Also you will benefit majorly from some cams up top. That should be next on your mod list. 
As far as the person comparing tq at whatever rpm....last time i checked, we dont go through turns and such at 3k or whatever rediculously low rpm you mentioned. Anyone that knows what they are talking about is concerned about "Usable Powerband". And this car definitely has a huge usable powerband. These are some great numbers for the car and its nice to see someone getting a 3076 spooling right. 
I do however have a couple quick questions. What exhaust housing do you have on the car? What traction issues have you run into? With all your diff work and haldex controller? How has the feel of the awd system changed? Have you upgraded the Rear Sway yet? Did you install the set up or have someone else do it?

Thanks for all the props guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Too answer a few questions.....
Yes this car has built head and can safely run out to 8K rpm where the rev limiter is set.
Yes the APR kit came with a FMIC and that is what I'm running.
Right now boost is tapering off smoothly toward redline, if it would hold boost the Tq curve would be damn near flat on top. I will try a stiffer wg spring as the current one is 10lb spring and the EBC is starting to act funny at the almost 90% duty cycle. I also have a Y pipe section for the exhaust that replaces the rear suitcase muffler, that I am gonna try.
I don't think I'm gonna fool with aftermarket cams again, the wild ones I had in there at the beggining realy sucked for the street and were not that great up top either. The stock cams make for a fat powerband and I realy like that.
I hope to make 400awhp with this setup, and if I do I'll be quite happy.
With the ATB diffs front & back, haldex sport controler, 25mm rear swaybar, and 400whp kicking, the TT will hang the rear end out in a most kickass fashion.











_Modified by Wolk's Wagon at 12:40 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (Wolk's Wagon)*

if you read my exhaust test post, i lost 2psi with the suitcase, gained back 1psi going to the Y, gained the other getting rid of the midpipe design. it might help on the duty cycle thing too! my car now spools VERY fast and hold much better up top!


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_if you read my exhaust test post, i lost 2psi with the suitcase, gained back 1psi going to the Y, gained the other getting rid of the midpipe design. it might help on the duty cycle thing too! my car now spools VERY fast and hold much better up top!

Yeah I read that with great intrest, and like you I'm pretty picky with regard to exhaust note. Right now it is suprisingly quiet, all you hear is Shhhhhhh at WOT, which tells me it's choked down a bit.


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

will you please take a video of that bad boy so i can keep the dream alive... your car is seriously what 99% of the people on the site would do to their cars if they could swing it


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (fijitt)*

The first videos I hope to make will be the TT beating up on some Mitsubishi EVO's on a closed course.


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

still running the stock dv?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (AudiTToR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTToR* »_
As far as the person comparing tq at whatever rpm....last time i checked, we dont go through turns and such at 3k or whatever rediculously low rpm you mentioned. Anyone that knows what they are talking about is concerned about "Usable Powerband". And this car definitely has a huge usable powerband.


dude, what are you talkin about! Last time i checked, "we" don't drive around town taking corners at 5 or 6 k either. 3k is right almost close to the middle of the middle of the tach, and beginning of the powerband for normally mildly modded cars. Wolks' car is the schit, no doubt, but the guys point was that the power band now doesn't start till about 5 - 5.5k now.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (Krissrock)*

...which is pretty useless for a street car. Once in a while I'll take a turn at 5k+ but its in second or third gear in the snow; driving like that on a normal dry street makes you look like a jag and is totally unnecessary


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (Krissrock)*

Like I said before, there is a trade off with a bigger turbo, you have to adjust your driving style, down shift is a must if you find yourself out of the Tq band. On the flip side you can hold the power longer resulting in less upshifting. Overall when you are racing and you upshift @ redline you end right in the middle of the 400whp curve.
If you think a stock turbo TT could hang with the car as is, you would very dissappointed.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (Wolk's Wagon)*

HaTTers. lol


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (Wolk's Wagon)*

What injectors are you using? 870cc Siemens Dekas? If so, isn't their spary patern pencil type (as oppose to cone like the 630cc)? How's that affect anything?
Thanks,
Rey


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_
dude, what are you talkin about! Last time i checked, "we" don't drive around town taking corners at 5 or 6 k either. 3k is right almost close to the middle of the middle of the tach, and beginning of the powerband for normally mildly modded cars. Wolks' car is the schit, no doubt, but the guys point was that the power band now doesn't start till about 5 - 5.5k now. 


To each his own. I don't drive my TT to lolligag around town.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

what do u have your WOT set at????? with the gt3076r has to be aleast at 5k i am guessing? are u making any boost at that point? i am wondering cus after i break mine in i am gonna have to play around with what rpm to set mine at.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Are you referring to me? If so, I have mine set at 6200 but that's more so due to the clutch.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

what clutch u running


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Clutchmasters FX600 Twin


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (elRey)*

I think they are actualy 830cc injectors, with a tri cone spray pattern.
Looking forward to maybe getting Maestro tuning software. I would like to add some timing in the mid range and possibly fool with an intake cam down the road.
I'm loving driving this car as a street car, you can hang the ass end out on dry pavement and when you shift into 2nd it hooks so hard coming out of the turn.







Rocks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: My 400whp TT dyno (Wolk's Wagon)*

May I ask who supplied the injectors?


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

nice setup.. just wish the pics would work for me.. to see or is it just me..


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (storx)*

Sorry about the pictures not working, I forgot the picture host site went under, I'll repost them elsewhere.
The injectors came from Uni.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*

Fixed pics....


----------

